# NUTRAFIN Plant-Gro NPK Aquatic Plant Fertilizer



## skyypeaches (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with this? If I plan on using this in a low tech tank with no CO2 or fliter am I wasting my time? I was wondering if it would help speed up the growth of my marimo balls, java moss and asian ambulia..


----------

